
Bunk bed businesses – hostel for entrepreneurs - Killah911
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-36854941
======
Killah911
Stayed at a place that's similar in Silicon Valley, but not quite the same
thing. Wonder if a YC type hostel might work well...

